# bibliothèque automator



## flo&co (13 Février 2009)

bonjour, 
nous débutons sur mac ... je ne comprends pas pourquoi ma bibliothèque automator est vide? quand je regarde les copies d'écran et autres aides dispos sur le net, il y a toujours une flèche près de la bibliothèque qui permet de mettre en evidence le contenu, or la , pas de fleche, pas de dossier dispo (le but est de renommer des fichiers photos, donc si j'ai bien compris, le finder devrait apparaitre dans cette bibliotheque, ce qui me permettra après de choisr l'action renommer)
est ce que j'aurais fait une bourde? ou est ce que j'ai oublié de régler le contenu de la bibliothèque?
je vous remercie
Flo@ Co


----------



## flo&co (13 Février 2009)

re
en me relisant, je me dis que je ne suis peut être pas très claire... 
pour tenter d'être plus explicite, ma bibliothèque d'action (colonne de gauche) est vide, c'est la seconde fois que j'ouvre automator sur mon mac et j'ai beau chercher, rien. Quand j'ouvre automator au travail (exactement le même mac), j'ai tout de suite une bibliothèque d'action (de base) qui s'affiche dans la colonne de gauche
je vous remercie pour votre aide
Flo & Co


----------



## LeProf (22 Mars 2009)

un peu le même soucis.... quand je compare ma bibliothèque avec celles que je vois sur des screenshots ou des vidéos, je constate que la mienne n'est pas complète.

Peut-on télécharger des actions ou processus pour l'enrichir ? ou ?

Merci


----------

